# Money



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone tell me how much you are allowed to bring in to the country in cash (Euros)
Also how much you are allowed to leave with?

Cheers Veronica


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I understand you are limited to 10k Euros out of UK - above that it has to be declared to customs; no limit on overseas currency in to Thailand but there are obvious security risks with a large amount, and better options eg debit cards, than cash.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Veronica Mc said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much you are allowed to bring in to the country in cash (Euros)
> Also how much you are allowed to leave with?
> ...


There is a sign at Thai Customs, stating that any amount above USD 20,000 should be declared. 
Outbound one is allowed to 'export' THB 500,000.


----------



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok thanks guys

Much appreciated

Veronica


----------

